# 1 man jobs @ $500/day....??



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

What things can one man or maybe one man and one helper do in one day and make about 500 bucks? 

Or close to it anyway.. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Install one water heater day would do it.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Learn how to hang doors.

Watch someone who can install a door correctly and it is really more of an art than labor.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Landscape, Tree cutting, Paint


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Stand on a street corner with a sign.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hvac.

SG2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I regularly make that and some days much more.
Some days I don't make squat!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Putting up Christmas lights for people is a good deal this time of year.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Putting up Christmas lights for people is a good deal this time of year.


And landscape the rest of the year.

Mulch also this time of year.

65 per scoop and you could charge much more to end user.

-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sell firewood. When I was younger, in the AF, and not making squat, a buddy of mine and I cut and sold firewood every year. It paid for Christmas and my trip back home with money left over.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Ferguson looters probably made that or more in the first hour.:rotfl:

Sorry, I'll go to my room now.:redface:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sell crack


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Making $500/day isn't nearly as much of a trick as consistently making $500/day, every day. Lots of contractors do really well, for a while. Then they're sucking wind for a while. Then back in the dough. It's cyclic. 

If i averaged my pay, i do about $500/day 3 days a week, and make nothing the other 2. Truth be told, ...nah, wait a minute, i better just shut up. hahahaha!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Become a "rap" star.
Sell Drugs
Ho yourself out
Become a racial spokesperson
Sell Girl Scouts
Or get a college degree in computer Engineering. My best friend pulls in $130 hr+. He has his Doctorate. He works all the O/T he can. He makes an insane amount of money.
You could get into sales. It takes a while to get to that level. But very attainable.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Get a big purple hat with a feather in it and pimp the helper out


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

500/day. The Skill trades- electrician, plumber, welder,etc. generally command somewhere around 70-90 $ an hour, sometimes quite a bit more (granted this on a contract basis). Otherwise, you better be degreed in something that people pay money for (liberal arts would not be the best choice).


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Commercial diver or a prostitute.....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to add, to become an electrician, plumber, certified welder, etc. takes just as long as getting a graduate level degree.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> Install one water heater day would do it.


Yes but it requires a license. Not sure if the op is wanting to work for peanuts while learning.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Work as a Landman*

Pays some what better than that.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Making $500/day isn't nearly as much of a trick as consistently making $500/day, every day.!


BINGO. and of course this is more or less what I'm looking for. At least like you said make the average 500..

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> Install one water heater day would do it.


I think there's def something there. Problem is how do create a decent backlog of work.. When a person needs one they need/want it right then..

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Plenty one man show contractors make that a day. It won't be 500 a day learning the trade tho.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

There are plenty of jobs in the oilfield that pay 500+ per day. MWD hands, Directional Drillers, Co. Men...

With that being said with oil at 66 a barrel they are all going to be taking pay cuts shortly if they are able to keep their jobs.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

So to review you want to make $125,000 per year with say two weeks off, 

$500 x 5 days x 50 weeks

Sounds easy enough.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

topless dancer


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I performed deflowerings for weddings and other occasions back in the eighties while studying for my Houston Master license...did pretty well!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lav20 said:


> So to review you want to make $125,000 per year with say two weeks off,
> 
> $500 x 5 days x 50 weeks
> 
> Sounds easy enough.


Somewhere between that and 40 weeks for 100k would be sufficient. I'm not greedy :0

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I performed deflowerings for weddings and other occasions back in the eighties while studying for my Houston Master license...did pretty well!


You're *TOO* much !!!!......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

James Howell said:


> 500/day. The Skill trades- electrician, plumber, welder,etc. generally command somewhere around 70-90 $ an hour, sometimes quite a bit more (granted this on a contract basis). Otherwise, you better be degreed in something that people pay money for (liberal arts would not be the best choice).


You left off get a captain's license. Those guys get paid the big bucks for hanging on out a boat and sitting in a big, comfy chair all day.....


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

grman said:


> Learn how to hang doors.
> 
> Watch someone who can install a door correctly and it is really more of an art than labor.


couldn't agree more. problem is you could go days without a door to hang.

just had one hung and problems like not plumb, not square, etc etc was no hill for my guy to climb. came out perfect. Grider Construction was the contractor.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

grman said:


> Learn how to hang doors.
> 
> Watch someone who can install a door correctly and it is really more of an art than labor.


I have hung a couple of exterior doors at the house. I will hang one for $500.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

All this door talk. I can hang doors. Just hung two sets of doubles last week at my house. Came out perfect. It's just not very enjoyable.. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hook up with a single women that has plenty of land and mineral rights in SE texas.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sell cars and get very good @ it, worth your while if u are motivated and a people person....


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

All this door talk. I can hang doors. Just hung two sets of doubles last week at my house. Came out perfect. It's just not very enjoyable.. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

9121SS said:


> Stand on a street corner with a sign.


^^^yep...this


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

There's a need for good plumbers, older guys are retiring and there are lots of clowns out there. You won't make decent money till your licensed though.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pimping with no less than 2 girls always worked for a friend of mine


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just find you a good looking gal with a rich daddy.. Then you don't have to mess with that 'work' stuff.. Most of them are a little bit nutty...but you can learn to live with that...

Yep !!!!...that'll git 'er done..... Don't ask.....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Gigolo if you gots what it takes :question::cheers:


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Get a job on the Railroad be darn close!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

James Howell said:


> I forgot to add, to become an electrician, plumber, certified welder, etc. takes just as long as getting a graduate level degree.


Except at the end, you don't have a massive amount of debt. What's the fun in that?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Rickxt23 said:


> Get a job on the Railroad be darn close!!!


no not quite..... and forget about weekends and every holiday as bottom guy in senority... that's if they're hiring.


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Gigolo if you gots what it takes :question::cheers:


Coupled with the Username too funny


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

FishBurd27 said:


> What things can one man or maybe *one man *and *one helper* do in one day and make about 500 bucks?
> 
> Or close to it anyway..
> 
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


I remember you included in your other post that you have a back ground in project management and sales.

With that being said, you could redefine "one man" and "one helper."

You could partner up with an experienced tradesman and he be the "one man," and you be the small business owner and "helper."

You could be more involved with networking, advertising and set up and also be hands on as his helper.

It takes all types of people to make a business successful. I can hang a door and install a water heater and my brother can't, but if he went with me as my helper, and with his sales background, he could convince you that what you really need is a new house.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

wildbill said:


> You left off get a captain's license. Those guys get paid the big bucks for hanging on out a boat and sitting in a big, comfy chair all day.....


This works for me. Although I find after ahile the chair isn't as comfyvas you'd think.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sell loosies in NYC, but I hear it's dangerous!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

essayons75 said:


> Sell loosies in NYC, but I hear it's dangerous!


Eh, as long as he doesn't try to fight with the cops when it's time to get arrested, he ought to be alright.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Home appraiser -> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=11842506&postcount=4

LOL


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Sometimes I'll cover my buddy's extra job at the bank, then go to my other extra job at $40/hour. It makes for good days.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I sell aluminum cans, duh oh wait you said $500.00 a day. Dang it! I thought you said $5.00 a day I hate those decimals they just muck up everything


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends on how much you time you want to put Into it.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I make $550 a day, except on Friday-Sunday, then it's more like $775 a day. Home in the evenings to spend time with the family but not a lot of weekends off.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Just find you a good looking gal with a rich daddy.. Then you don't have to mess with that 'work' stuff.. Most of them are a little bit nutty...but you can learn to live with that...
> 
> Yep !!!!...that'll git 'er done..... Don't ask.....


Now You're the rich daddy....


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I make $550 a day, except on Friday-Sunday, then it's more like $775 a day. Home in the evenings to spend time with the family but not a lot of weekends off.


And what is it that you do?


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

One trick to financial freedom is this. Pay off all your debt and then you will be able to save money. I make no where near 500 a day, but my house and both mine and my wife's vehicles are paid for. We've got friends who clear 200k a year however at the end of the month we have more cash because no house or vehicle payments. We did the Dave ramsy plan and it really works. He has some resources and authors he recommends that are really good reads.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Sell cars and get very good @ it, worth your while if u are motivated and a people person....


Only have to work 14 hours a day 6 days a week :cop:


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is all pretty funny. I've been a full carpenter for over 30 years. I frame, cornice, trim, set all my doors and build stairs. Got a small fortune tied up in tools. Never in my life has anyone paid close to $500.00 to set a door. It's hard to get $200.00/day even when you are your own boss. 
If my son tries to pick up a hammer I think I should hit him in the head so to knock some smarts into him.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Most everyone in the technical sales industry makes 1 to 3 times that a year. Sales is where it is at unless you own your own business. Trouble is you got a goal to meet or your looking for a new job. EE degree almost mandatory....


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

dwycoff said:


> Most everyone in the technical sales industry makes 1 to 3 times that a year. Sales is where it is at unless you own your own business. Trouble is you got a goal to meet or your looking for a new job. EE degree almost mandatory....


I've been looking for the right sales job for years.. That's where I'll end up. Just got to find that spot/place.

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

FishBurd27 said:


> I've been looking for the right sales job for years.. That's where I'll end up. Just got to find that spot/place.
> 
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


The best way is network - find someone in the targeted industry and use them as a reference.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

ROV.........


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

going_deep said:


> ROV.........


How many ROV jobs versus sales - 1,000,000 to 1 - maybe.....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

FishBurd27 said:


> I think there's def something there. Problem is how do create a decent backlog of work.. When a person needs one they need/want it right then..
> 
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


Here's the problem with this and agonzales touched on it earlier. You have to work for peanuts for many years before cashing in. Personally, I've spent many a hot summer day out in a wet ditch laying pipe or even on a rooftop with the sun beating down. Been out when its cold and wet too, not much difference in the two. The thing is once you've got about 8 or 9 years of this kind of mistreatment under your belt and you know just about everything about your trade that you are supposed to know, your next challenge will be to prove to others that you know what you say you know. You'll have to pay for and pass tests, get licensed, rent a shop, buy a truck, get tools, etc. And then when you think you got it all figured out, you'll have to convince a customer that you are the best at what you do, are the cheapest in town, and if you can't jump on it right now, they'll call someone else.:work:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Laugh if you will, but I give you the answer to financial freedom. 
Repeat business.

Commercial Window Washing. 
Start it for $100 and you are in business. 

Start with $10 business cards, 
$25 website,
$10 dba,
$55 in equipment, 
your current vehicle,
and the will to knock on doors. 

Restaurants, Dr. offices, banks, Office Buildings, etc. A weekly, repeat business. 
The competitors for these businesses do not go knock on doors. If you present yourself well, you can be earning on day 1, and each sale snowballs your business.
You charge around $125.00 per hour per man. 
Chic-fil-a -- or McDonald's------around $125 for around 45 minutes work. 
In 3-6 months you have too many accounts to do them yourself. You hire employees for $15 per hour. 
After 8-12 months, you work from home directing the employees by phone. If you focus on never losing accounts, your customer base will grow. Office managers will move to new buildings. They'll bring you along while the old building keeps you. The company will grow itself. 

I own a similar, non glamorous service company and did almost exactly the above over 15 years ago. I've worked from a cell phone or laptop for 12 or so years. Haven't worked more than a few hours per week in years. 
If you have a little gumption, know how to talk to people, and will do what you say you will do, commercial window washing could be the answer to your question.



ETA- That's how some of us have done it on the cheap. If you have another $500-$1,000 you can start with commercial general liability insurance out of the gate, and get some commercial auto insurance.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

dwycoff said:


> How many ROV jobs versus sales - 1,000,000 to 1 - maybe.....


Guess I missed where on the thread title it said sales jobs @ $500/day


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Plant operators make $500+ per shift.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Banksters on Wall Street do pretty well.....


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Making $500.00 a day is a whole lot different from profiting $500.00 a day.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

$500 is more than $400


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

With NO experience in anything, no legitimate job references, the financial acumen of a child, & a deep seething hatred for those who pay your salary...







You can make $400K as President of the United States.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Had a friend that used to go fishing with us in Mexico. When he was a graduate student in college, he worked two summers at Sears cleaning carpets. Because he had more snap than most guys doing that job, they sent him to class and taught him how to do estimates the 2nd summer. 

When he could not land a job right away after he graduated, he bought a used commercial carpet steamer and set out on his own. He did not do residential but concentrated on restaurants and setting them up on monthly contracts. Set him up nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

$499 per day.....not sure if they are hiring.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

doah!


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

*job*

If this is for fun a stripper.

If for real then a corrosion tech with a few years of experience can earn 600-900 or more a day.


----------

